# Caliper Brake Dust



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

Hi guys,

My Range Rover Sport SVR Brmbo calipers front and rear are really caked in brake dust. I re-painted them around January.
I tried washing, not a thing. Just tried spray on wonder wheels, not a thing. Didn't smell as strong as the stuff I used years ago. Short of having to re-paint again, anything that's any good of getting brake dust off???

Cheers


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

3 Suggestions


1: I've recentlly tried the NEWEST SONAX Wheel Cleaner - freaking amazing.


2: If and once you get the brake dust off the calipers - give them a ceramic coating to make future cleaning easier.


3: If worse comes to worse - consider converting your disc brakes to drum brakes and avoid the entire hassle of dirty calipers.


----------



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

Hi ya,

Whats the name of the new SONAX?

If I get it off, will ceramic coat. Any recommendation on the coating?

Cheers,


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

the_big_1 said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> Whats the name of the new SONAX?
> 
> ...


I have a bottle of it in my office, won't be back there until tomorrow. It's Sunday morning as I type here in Florida and we're having a Category 1 Hurricane pass through today.

I'll take a picture of it and share.

I've had good luck with the Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armor.

Don't like the Brake Drum Conversion idea huh? :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

Lol not when running 22" wheels lol
Yeah a pic would be fab then I can order from amazon. There seems a couple of different ones and one is better but not sure which it is.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have used Sonax wheel cleaner products before, the Xtreme Wheel Cleaner is very basic and didn't do much to shift brake dust but the Sonax wheel cleaner product that worked well is the Sonax Felgen Reiniger Plus (SONAX 02302410 Xtreme Alloy Rim Cleaner PLUS).
I took some photos when I used both products and I just need to post them up when I get a chance. 

I'm not sure if the Sonax product that Mike is referring to is the Plus version or a new Sonax product but another good wheel cleaning product is Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

KKD Devils Juice, that will shift anything. Frigging evil stuff though. 
Shifted the caked in crap on my last car when I was unable to clean for a couple of months.
All the usual suspects did not shift it, but a combo of the above and BH Auto Wheel they were like new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

the_big_1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My Range Rover Sport SVR Brmbo calipers front and rear are really caked in brake dust. I re-painted them around January.
> I tried washing, not a thing. Just tried spray on wonder wheels, not a thing. Didn't smell as strong as the stuff I used years ago. Short of having to re-paint again, anything that's any good of getting brake dust off???
> ...


On my Rangerover sport with red front calipers I coated my in C5 & nothing sticks to them,but I do wash my car weekly including inner wheel barrels & callipers.

Andy


----------



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Ordered devils juice and also Gtechniq wheel cleaner too.
Once clean will try ceramic coating too. Hope they clean lol


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Did you repaint them and lacquer with normal 1K? I've found brake dust etches into 1K very easily, and brake cleaner won't normally get it off very effectively.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

the_big_1 said:


> Lol not when running 22" wheels lol
> 
> Yeah a pic would be fab then I can order from amazon.
> 
> There seems a couple of different ones and one is better but not sure which it is.


Here's the one I'm talking about. This is a sample Rob McCrary from SONAX USA gave me just this last week to test out.










I tested it on some wheels with ancient, baked-on brake dust and easily dissolved it.

Not sure if it's available on Amazon. Might want to check the forum sponsors though.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

It is as simple as *Tyrefitter*wrote. Take care of your car weekly and everything is easy.
Goes for almost everything, keep on top of the cleaning. Longer you abuse, the harder it is to do anything. Plus, you need extra products. Really simple. :thumb:


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Itstony said:


> It is as simple as *Tyrefitter*wrote. Take care of your car weekly and everything is easy.
> Goes for almost everything, keep on top of the cleaning. Longer you abuse, the harder it is to do anything. Plus, you need extra products. Really simple. :thumb:


That's on an ideal world though, so far this well I've managed to wash and QD my car twice in 4 days. Other times it could be weeks depending on work commitments and the Lancashire weather.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2020)

How does sonax compare to BH Auto-Wheel for those who have tried both?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Consider swapping your brake pads for low dust items, I put EBC yellow pads in a previous car and had very little rust thereafter.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

DannyRS3 said:


> How does sonax compare to BH Auto-Wheel for those who have tried both?


Both are good products, and clean well but the Sonax wheel cleaner product must be the Plus version, the basic version is weak and doesn't clean that well. I haven't compared BH Auto-Wheel and Sonax Plus side by side though but I have compared the basic Sonax and Sonax Plus side by side and the performance was much better with the Sonax Plus product.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

the_big_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ordered devils juice and also Gtechniq wheel cleaner too.
> Once clean will try ceramic coating too. Hope they clean lol


Is that the Gtechniq Iron and Fallout remover?. I didnt think they had a dedicated wheel cleaner.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I've posted some pics below, a comparison between the basic Sonax wheel cleaner and the Plus product (Felgen Reiniger Plus) which is much better but is hard to find. I purchased mine on Amazon a while back, there was a promo for buy one and get one free.I found a link to the product I ordered, I paid £18.81 - warning: the cheap price listed is from a seller with one star feedback and this product isn't that easy to find in the UK from what I've seen, or there are products on sale that claim to be the Sonax Plus product but aren't, buyer beware: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003P2UV5O/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The pictures attached below (Sonax_Plus.jpg and Sonax_Plus_2.jpg) are AFTER cleaning the wheel first with APC, pressure washing, drying and then applying Sonax Xtreme wheel cleaner (which didn't do much and minimal "bleeding", followed by pressure washing, drying and then applying the Sonax Felgen Reiniger Plus product which really cleaned the wheel and got rid of the stubborn brake dust.

I also included a pic of VP tar and glue remover which was applied after the wheels were cleaned with Sonax Plus.

And finally a pic of both Sonax products side by side with the one on the right being the Plus version (recommended)

The wheels were then treated with Wowo's Crystal Sealant


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Same product that Mike posted: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5667657&postcount=11


----------

